# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Blaren in mijn mond

## Hans ( anoniem )

Ik heb sinds kort last van blaren achterin mijn mond, en het gedeelte rond mijn lelletje is opgezwollen... Als ik moet slikken dan doet het pijn... Hierdoor kan ik moeilijk eten, terwijl ik wel honger heb.
Weet iemand mischien wat ik er tegen kan doen???

----------


## Valesca

Slik je medicijnen?? ik had dat probleem ook, maar dat kwam door overgevoelligheid van medicijnen

----------


## Barbara

Hoi Hans,

Erg herkenbaar jouw verhaal, heb jaren (en soms nog steeds&#33 :Wink:  last gehad van die blaren. Heb allerlei onderzoeken gehad bij dermatoloog en internist (want ik heb ook vaak last van mijn darmen) maar niets mocht baten tot ik het medicijn Zelitrex kreeg. Dit middel helpt bij een herpes infectie. Ga iig naar je huisarts en laat het zien. Als je er 3 per dag neemt zo snel als je de eerste symptomen krijgt helpt het erg goed&#33; Succes, gr. Barbara

----------


## Barbara

Hans,
wat ik vergeten was te zeggen is dat je bij de apotheek pakjes Nutridrink kunt kopen (soort astronautenvoedsel) krijg je tenminste je voedingsstoffen binnen en voel je je niet meer zo slap omdat je niets kunt eten. Barbara.

----------


## Rianne van Buuren

Hoi,

Ik ken het gevoel!
ik ben gisteren bij de dokter geweest en vergeet het maar er is hellaas niets aan te doen. Ik heb het nu zelfs zo erg dat ze in me keel zitten.
De dokter vertelde mij dat als je het eenmaal hebt dat je er niet meer vanaf komt en het steeds terug blijft komen. Hij vertelde ook dat het een soort virus schijnt te zijn en het enige wat hij er mij voor kon geven was aantip spul om de pijn te verzachten.

Hoop dat je hietr iets aan hebt:P
Groetjes

----------


## benjamin

Hallo allemaal,

Ik herken veel in jullie verhalen en heb lang gezocht naar een middel om lichen planus in de mond tegen te gaan, sinds kort is er een *nieuw middel*  op de markt dat zowaar de problemen verhelpt, het heet gengigel. Via mijn tandarts kwam ik aan het produkt. Smeer de gel 3 maal daags op de blaren en na een tijdje zul je zien dat ze verdwijnen. Eindelijk dus een middel dat bij mij in iedergeval werkt. Je kunt het product vrij verkrijgen bij de apotheek of via internet bestellen. Succes allemaal ik voorspel jullie nieuwe tijden zijn aangebroken. Groetjes Benjamin.  :Smile:

----------


## Dennizz

Ik heb er ook een tijd last van gehad.. het aanstippen van de blaren was altijd pijnlijk en hielp nooit..
Heb het probleem eens bij de tandarst voorgelegd en die adviseerde mijn tanden te poetsen met Zendium tandpasta.
Sindsdien heb ik er geen last meer van...

----------


## Stefan

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en zocht via google naar meer info.
Vandaar ik hier ben uitgekomen.

Ik heb ook het probleem van blaren in mijn mond.
Ik slik geen medicijnen en mijn tandarts raadde ook Zendium aan. Helaas zonder succes!

----------


## Bart5

Hai allemaal,

Ook al zijn sommige van jullie qoutes al van 2004, ik heb ook blaren (blaasjes) in mijn keelholte, zeg maar het gedeelte achter mijn huig. Ze doen niet heel erg pijn of zo maar zijn regelmatig heel irritant. Ik ben benieuwd of het hetzelfde is als bij jullie. Af en toe worden ze minder maar gaan eigenlijk nooit echt weg. Ik gebruik ook zendium, maar lijkt er niets aan te veranderen.......

Groetjes Bart

----------


## E.Blink

Beste mensen, over aften hoef je mij niets te vertellen. Ik heb daar, voor zover ik na kan gaan, last van sinds mijn puberteit. Het probleem doet zich voor als ik gespannen ben of wanneer ik op mijn lip, wang, tong bijt. Het is een “zweertje” of “ontsteking” van het mondslijmvlies. Het lijkt een klein probleem maar het tegengestelde is waar. Het heeft b.v. mijn komplete Kerstdagen wel eens vergald en ik heb me wel eens ziek moeten melden. De pijn is erg intensief en straalt uit door je hele hoofd, inclusief je keel en geeft problemen bij eten, praten en slapen. 


Voor ongeveer 35 jaar geleden kreeg ik van mijn huisarts Nystatine. Dit wordt ook wel gebruikt voor baby’s ter behandeling van spruw. Later werd mij wel Lydocaine voorgeschreven. Dit is het middel wat door tandartsen gebruikt wordt als verdoving. Dit waren echter middelen om te verzachten (tijdelijk) maar niet voor bestrijding. Na vele vruchteloze pogingen zei mijn huisarts dat hij nog een laatste “redmiddel” kon proberen. Hier kwam LOTAGEN ter sprake. Letterlijk zei hij dat dit een paardenmidddel was te vergelijken met “Helse steenstift”. (Dit middel werd vroeger wel gebruikt bij de behandeling van vaginale aften). Ik heb toenmaals het middel (LOTAGEN) via de apotheek gekregen. Het aanstippen was geen pretje. Je kon wel door de grond gaan. De tweede dag was het al een stuk beter. De derde dag voelde ik het niet meer. Het middel deed goed zijn werk. Het moet “puur” gebruikt worden, wat wel wat loslatend “gezond” weefsel rond de afte met zich meebrengt, maar dit is slechts tijdelijk. Het was voor mij een “wondermiddel”. Beter even doorbijten bij de eerste keer aanstippen dan drie weken letterlijk ellende en dan maar weer wachten op de volgend afte. Zo gauw ik wat “onrust” in mijn mond verneem stip ik het goed te traceren plekje aan. Zo ben ik de ellende op tijd voor en doet ook de eerste keer aanstippen geen pijn.

Ondertussen ben ik voor 16 jaar geleden verhuisd en kreeg ik ongeveer 7 jaar geleden door allerlei omstandigheden weer last van aften. Bij mijn nieuwe huisarts hoorde ik dat LOTAGEN, ook wel in de handel als NEGATOL(palindroom), niet meer verstrekt mocht worden voor menselijk gebruik. Het middel werd wel toegepast in de diergeneeskunde. 

Daarop ben ik naar de plaatselijke dierenarts gegaan. Hij vertelde mij dat het middel bij hem bekend was in gelvorm, maar was erg huiverig om het aan mij te leveren voor menselijke gebruik. In de diergeneeskunde wordt de waterige variant in verdunde vorm toegepast om b.v. operatiewonden bij paarden enz. schoon te spoelen. Ook wordt na een geboorte van bv. een veulen de baarmoeder wel met een warme ,verdunde, waterige oplossing schoongespoeld.

Een mens in nood (zo kun je aftenlijders wel noemen) komt echter op goede ideeen. Ik woon op ongeveer 35km. afstand van de Duitse grens en ben naar de dichtstbijzijnde plaats in Duitland gegaan waar een Apotheek was. Mijn probleem hier voorgelegd en wie schetst mijn vreugdevolle verbazing dat er direkt een bestelling voor een flesje (100 ml.) geregeld werd welke ik een paar dagen later kon ophalen.

Er staat nu altijd een flesje LOTAGEN in mijn badkamermeubel en dit alleen al scheelt mij een heel stuk in het “aftenprobleem” (psychisch?). De kosten zijn rond de 10 Euro voor zo’n flesje. Maar als het €100 was geweest had ik het ook gekocht. Een aftenlijder begrijpt dit!!!!

LOTAGEN is een kondensatieprodukt uit Metakresolsulfonzuur en Formaldehyde. Het heeft een coagulerende werking. Het aangetaste weefsel wordt als het ware ingekapseld en daaronder wordt gezond nieuw weefsel gevormd. 

Een ieder die dit leest en last heeft van aften mag gerust kontakt met mij opnemen via eblink<apenstaartje>versatel.nl. Ik ga er dan alles aan doen om je/u LOTAGEN toe te zenden tegen de prijs van de apotheek + portokosten. Het ritje naar Duitsland is voor mijn en jouw/uw plezier en ik neem dan gelijk wat lekkere biertjes mee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zo kan ik dan het nuttige met het aangename verenigen. 

Groetjes Ernst

P.S. Ik heb dit verhaal gekopieerd van de site Allergieplein.nl (reaktie186, vervolgdiscussie) zodat ik niet steeds opnieuw alles hoef in te tikken. Ik probeer op allerlei forums zoveel mogelijk lijders aan mondblaren/aften/mondzweertjes te bereiken omdat ik weet hoe vreselijk pijnlijk dit kan zijn. DIT HELPT ECHT!!!

----------

